# Left subclavian angiogram



## suela923@aol.com (Jul 22, 2013)

what code for catheter would you use????  thanks!!!

Procedure: Left subclavian angiogram.


Indication: Poor maturation of left arm AV fistula.

Results: Patient was identified and brought to the vascular unit. The left arm was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion. 2% lidocaine was used to infiltrate the skin over the left arm AV fistula. A micropuncture technique was used to access the fistula in a retrograde fashion. The fistula was traversed with an angled Glidewire and a Berenstein catheter was utilized to cannulate the left brachial artery then left axillary artery then left subclavian artery. The catheter tip was in the left subclavian artery. Left subclavian angiogram was performed with the following findings. There is complete occlusion of the proximal left subclavian artery. There is flow through the left vertebral artery. The left axillary artery is patent as well. The internal mammary artery is patent.


----------



## BJTRAISTER (Jul 22, 2013)

Is this for a hemodialysis graft?  If so I would look at the 36147.


----------



## sriniphysio1@gmail.com (Aug 1, 2013)

hi

we need to code access  dialysis graft fistula as 36147 and catheter we need to code 36216-LT

and 75710-LT


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 1, 2013)

suela923@aol.com said:


> what code for catheter would you use????  thanks!!!
> 
> Procedure: Left subclavian angiogram.
> 
> ...



The dialysis graft was not imaged/interpreted. I would consider this a Left Extremity Angiography only. I would code 36140/75710.

36216 is not appropriate because the aorta was not selected/crossed over.

HTH


----------

